# Calilocal vs. Vdubstar



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

This is certainly a union no one would expect. Our parents probably would've separated us in the playground because I don't think we would've gotten along as kids. Ever since I traded wheels with Josh "Calilocal" in 2004; he's been a fly I couldn't swat, a bee I couldn't shake, a bug I couldn't stump, and as a result, finding a friend for life. 
I'm honored to say I've taken over his New Beetle BT project, leaving me with so much to learn about the big turbo, timing, boost, etc. (such a newb) coming previously from a 12v vr6. But I got time to learn and a few changes will come along the way.
Here's a collage from his build that took 11 months and he went on for another 2 playing with the interior... Don't drink the juice Ethan!








Calilocal








Vdubstar








Recently gathered as much info I have on the whip so far, though it's still a never ending journey. Hope to get some bodywork done by the best here in Cali, at least in the Dub Scene, "Painter Dave".
2003 VW New Beetle Turbo S
6-Speed Manual
Platinum Grey
Engine:
4-Cylinder 20V 1.8T
GT2871R Turbo
PAG Parts Software Programming
PAG Parts Ceramic Coated Manifold
Polished Intake Manifold and Head Gasket
Polished Custom Welded Piping
Pauter Connecting Rods
Wallbro Fuel Pump
630cc Injectors
Bailey Diverter Valve
Hitachi Type E Coilpacks
Pelaquin LSD with Spec Clutch Kit and Flywheel
VF Engineering Motor, Tranny, Pendulum Mounts
Greddy 28R Front Mount Intercooler
Greddy Profec B Spec 2 Boost Controller 
GHL High Flow Catback Exhaust System w/3" Downpipe
Snow Performance Water Methonol Kit 
Polished Moroso Tank 
Battery Relocated in Rear
ECS Magnetic Oil Plug
HPA Short Shifter
Neuspeed Caps
K&N Filter
Interior:
AutoPower Roll Cage wrapped in Leather w/Custom Stitching
Leather Cross Stitched Door Cards, Centers, Panels, Cargo Parcel Cover
Eurojet Carbon Fiber Seats w/Sparco Sliders
Schroth Black Magic Limited Edition Harnessess
Lamb Skin Wrapped Upper Console
Alcantara Suede Headliner
Sparco Carbon Fiber Knob
R32 Steering Wheel
Polished Race2K Spare (need tires)
Body:
OEM New Beetle Turbo S Styling
Shaved Front/Rear Bumpers
Shaved Side Blinkers
Shaved Hatch
Patented Roof Works (soon)
Caractere Rear Wing w/Brake Light
Custom Hood Tongue Scoop
Suspension:
H&R Coilovers
H&R Rear Swaybar
ABD Front Swaybar
Polyeurothane Control Arm Bushings
DieselGeek Aluminum Panzer Plate
Willwood 4-Piston BBK w/13.1" Rotors
Schmidt TH Lines 18x9 ET23 Front and 18x10.5 ET21 Rear (5x100)
Falken Tires 215/40/18 Fronts, 255/35/18 Rears 
Many thanks to all the peeps who have contributed to this build...
-First and foremost my good friend Josh who's ideas, attention to detail, and an abundant need for speed led to this creation. Not to mention he's a little loco








My brother for life















-Craig @ Image Imports, the ultimate Master Builder
-Arnold @ PAG Parts supplying the Hardware and Software
-Greg @ Brintech genius pipe bendings
-Rene @ Wahl's Upholstery magic stitchings
-Magmasters Polishing



_Modified by vdubstar at 7:52 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Hey Tony, I am Jeff Josh's cousin. Glad to see the beetle wasn't whored out to the local market and will be in good hands. I love the wheels, you got to let me take that pig for a cruise if i ever get back out there! By the way thanks for trying to get me your old ride a couple months ago - forgot to thank you for that. I ended up getting a PG GLI in Ohio with a K04 check it out - 








































let me know how you make with tuning that car with the w/m, not sure if i'm really using it right or not


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

I still think Calilocal is insane for selling his ride. That remains to this day one of the sickest rides I have ever been in! Have fun with that rocket!!!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HolyRoller* »_Hey Tony, I am Jeff Josh's cousin. Glad to see the beetle wasn't whored out to the local market and will be in good hands. I love the wheels, you got to let me take that pig for a cruise if i ever get back out there! By the way thanks for trying to get me your old ride a couple months ago - forgot to thank you for that. I ended up getting a PG GLI in Ohio with a K04 check it out - let me know how you make with tuning that car with the w/m, not sure if i'm really using it right or not









Josh and I we're just talking about you while watching the re-runs of MMA. Jeff, anyone in Josh's family is my family bro and you are so welcome to drive the "pig" lol when you get out here in Cali. I'm glad you got the GLI, it looks mighty sick plus it's a 4-door. I don't think you can fit kids with my old GTi with the Roll-Cage on though it's out now anyways so Josh can get Ethan and Emma in without going thru some monkey bars








The water methonol kit isn't connected yet. Josh had a custom aluminum container made and it's sitting with the mechanic and I got the rest of the parts in my garage. I'll let you know when it's all hooked up. It'll be a learning process for me as well.








Thanks Jeff! It's a small world bro and thank you for taking care of my bruda back there in Mass









_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_I still think Calilocal is insane for selling his ride. That remains to this day one of the sickest rides I have ever been in! Have fun with that rocket!!!

I know, he is. Josh treated this Bug like a god and you can quote me on this and in part this is the reason he needed it out of his life since it consumed a lot of his time and money. Everytime I start the car, it thunders out and it wants to be driven. I haven't opened it up yet in fact Josh is riding my butt for not doing so. I'm heading out to the LBC to see some family today and it's 120 miles round trip. It's a good day to open it up


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Well, just got back from the Long Beach area to see my parents and little sisters and drove there going 70 to 80 mph totally babying it. Then I tested it when I had my step-dad strapped in going northbound on the 405 on ramp and whew, that GT2871R got a mean side to it, kicking and turning the wheels even on 3rd gear. I'm just glad the THs held up








Few more pics for the road...
































I'll up-date this thread everytime I make a change or add something. Otherwise, the only change from Calilocal's vision are the swap for his Kinesis K28s and Porsche bbk for my Schmidt THs and Wilwood bbk. The Porsche calipers wouldn't fit the THs, not even close.



_Modified by vdubstar at 10:16 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

that cars so sick i always wanted to know what the beetles would look like with those schmidt wheels on them. Looking really good


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (NB_Turbo1)*

Love this car, i'm glad that it didnt get parted out. New wheels are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... Drive it and enjoy it, i honestly dont know what else you can do to this car , aside from a different color and maybe a little sound system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_that cars so sick i always wanted to know what the beetles would look like with those schmidt wheels on them. Looking really good 

Hey thanks bud









_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Love this car, I'm glad that it didn't get parted out. New wheels are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... Drive it and enjoy it, i honestly don't know what else you can do to this car , aside from a different color and maybe a little sound system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this beetle too







That is why I couldn't pass up the trade and I really wanted to keep it within the extended family so to speak. I really think the THs look sick on a Beetle as well, it really compliments the lines of the bug. Josh says I should get rid of the Caractere wing but I don't think it disrupts the lines (roundness) too much. I'm not all that for ICE but I'll consider it down the line. I do love the Platinum color and took Lorem's advice when taking pictures with this color (it was kinda gloomy this past weekend). 
The bumpers are next on the list; shaving the bumper markers and turns below the side mirrors. Just a few more to be re-sprayed just to tidy things up a bit. Picking up a exhaust with turn down tips or hidden tips will be next as well. The GHL exhaust does sound really mean and I might just change the tips and keep the catback system in tact. Oh yah, I got to get the methonol kit plugged in as well. Jeez, there's always something.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Keep the wing, its the best wing for this car period. I have the same one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Keep the wing, its the best wing for this car period. I have the same one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I would definitely agree. It is by far the best wing I've seen on a new beetle. Will do Fast, will do


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (Amsterdam087)*

ever since the e38 beetle I have always liked the look of TH's on beetles. Even better then on your tornado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Likewise Amsterdam









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ever since the e38 beetle I have always liked the look of TH's on beetles. Even better then on your tornado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't remember the e38 Beetle having the THs on, I thought it had TechArt Formula GT Porsche wheels. I'm not sure though, it's gone thru some transformations I'm sure, but it don't matter. It's definitely one of the hottest all time new beetles ever. Cheers brother


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

The techarts came with the last transformation. Before that it had matte black centered th's. No matter what, I have respect for both cars.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The techarts came with the last transformation. Before that it had matte black centered th's. No matter what, I have respect for both cars.

Nice... Always learn something new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Can i suggest a mod...


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (HolyRoller)*

BAN!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (HolyRoller)*

Is that a turbine from a sr71 blackbird? thanks but I think I want to stay on the ground


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

wow i have not been on here in a while the car looks great with the new wheels and you got a great looking ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

its crazy how many more responses you get when people dont hate you







looks awesome in those pics bro, lets finish up the water meth setup and let me show you what that beast is really made to do







Hey Tony I need some ice brother, call me


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*

looks great with the TH's! Sounds like you will be taking care of this one nicely. Any plans for the center grill? You could probably make up one from using two of the OEM ones to cover the cutouts where the fogs used to be (not to nitpick, but that bothered me







).


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (gt2437)*

OE Beetle with TH alloys...............








































J


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (jonboy72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_wow i have not been on here in a while the car looks great with the new wheels and you got a great looking ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks MMM! 

_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_its crazy how many more responses you get when people dont hate you







looks awesome in those pics bro, lets finish up the water meth setup and let me show you what that beast is really made to do







Hey Tony I need some ice brother, call me









Hate is such a strong word... I think you're more like a mis-understood freak of nature, perhaps the word creep is more relevant if anything







Just got here in Sao Paulo and I can't wait to get back already to get started on the Beetle. In two weeks we'll get the w/m kit hooked up and bring it to Jordan's body guy as well. ICE?







That's between you and me bro









_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_looks great with the TH's! Sounds like you will be taking care of this one nicely. Any plans for the center grill? You could probably make up one from using two of the OEM ones to cover the cutouts where the fogs used to be (not to nitpick, but that bothered me







).

Oh definitely, the center and side grilles should cover the fmic and also black samco fmic hoses should replace the red ones as well. I was looking at these from TMtuning to give it an updated oem look...








Thanks man. I just wished I worked as quickly as my predecessor but I just have to go on my own pace.

_Quote, originally posted by *jonboy72* »_OE Beetle with TH alloys...............








J

Thanks so much Jon for putting the e38 beetle pics with the THs on. Wow! I can only imagine how it'll look if I change the centers color on mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

come home your missed! I think tomorrow I will go pick up the car and pull the motor and throw it in marlene


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_its crazy how many more responses you get when people dont hate you









I remember getting ragged on when I tried to point out to people that you were both 'redbarcheta' and 'calilocal'


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar ([email protected])*

I dont know how many times I have to say this but we are not the same people u retard! I bought his car never switched the title in to my name and allowed them to finish the transaction but the car was mine last.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*

Vdubstar,
I have spoken a few times with localcali, great guy.
This place is a little too friendly sometimes without that guy!
Keepin' in the family is the only way to go my friend! 
You tell that guy I expect a call around Hemp-Fest time, maybe we could get together and throw a few cold ones back. 
Keep up the good work man, and don't worry about trying to get everything done right away, the best things in life take time dude
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Vdubstar,
I have spoken a few times with localcali, great guy.
This place is a little too friendly sometimes without that guy!
Keepin' in the family is the only way to go my friend! 
You tell that guy I expect a call around Hemp-Fest time, maybe we could get together and throw a few cold ones back. 
Keep up the good work man, and don't worry about trying to get everything done right away, the best things in life take time dude
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I totally agree, I'm keeping the bug as long as I can God willing. It'll morph as time goes on but I'm in no hurry







I'll definitely pass on the kind words to Josh and thanks for being one of the few in the tex who can understand his insanity. It did get very quiet without Bill and him here








We'll bust out a cold one when I get back from my trip and play a little bit of Phish (he loves this band) for you Amsterdam. Cheers bro, Tony


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (jonboy72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonboy72* »_OE Beetle with TH alloys...............








































makes me want a beetle convertible really bad 

J


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

vdubstar your bug is nice.


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

I had the chance to meet Josh when I worked in OC & he wanted to sell me his wheels (not the Kinesis). His Beetle was super rad even before he went big turbo.
Where did he get his interior done, can someone chime in???


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (silversport)*

im sent! whats up siversport? hows the R32?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Give 'er a bump and keep it on page one.


----------



## gilligan69 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Nice car, Fugly wheels.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (gilligan69)*

lets see your wheels gilli! those TH'S are the shizz and probably worth more than your whole car


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Been lagging on getting work done on the ride... Just another pic for click


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Right click, save as. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

bumpers for proper representation







be back soon son just chillin in the caribean


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

I know it has already been done, but I can't access the thread for some reason. Can you take some of the interior please? 

Me loves your car.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Can you take some of the interior please? Me loves your car. 

Thanks brother, much obliged. Here's some oldies...


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Finally got the muffler chopped and straightened since the twin tips stuck out downwards like sore thumbs. Don't have to worry about scraping the **** out of it backing out of the drive way.








On my way back from the shop I made a pitstop at WWC and hung out for a while with Shaq's monster truck...








































































Random Stuff
Pimp My Ride, Bel Air Extra Ordinaire...
























My religion and Creasy Bear...








Dirty Dishes


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

sick!!!!!!! your such a baller Tony


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Wunna RACE?

HORRIDO


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

he would eat that 2litre and spit it out his a$$


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

could you make that thing any uglyier?


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

No Way MAN!
It's got the Neuspeed Supercharger with the chip!
Plus every aftermaket upgrade I could find from K-Mart and J.C. Whitney.......... ya I'm the man!!!!!!!!!!!!
Been in the victory circle for years............ ask Pdoel, Iago and Natkazmet.
The Horrido Beetle started it all........
Just look at the front........... HOOD SCOOP IS THE ULTIMATE MOD.










Your Black Beetle I say....................


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

wow your weird!!!


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_wow your weird!!!











_Modified by Horrido Beetle at 7:52 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

Thanks Vdubstar, I appricaite the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

i just want to add this small phrase to this thread...
*
"OH MY"*


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i just want to add this small phrase to this thread...
*
"OH MY"*


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

Wow...
That's bad, but still pretty mild compared to POD ROD!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

This is for you Josh







Few more things done at Wahl's Upholstery. I'm just crazy about the diamond stiching








Bra








Cargo








Hope you like it too Amsterdam










_Modified by vdubstar at 10:38 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

damn your good! its the little things like that


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

looks awesome tony and hey i still gotta get you that hood latch and spare cargo shelf


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

hey is that a baby s i see in the back hiding


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

damn he does good work


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

I had a very similar idea floating around in my head on the rear parcell shelf. Cheers to pulling it off with perfection. I might have to get off my ass and try and make a Cali event to see your car in the flesh.








Would deff. be worth the trip.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_damn your good! its the little things like that









Yup, it's all about the little things brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I might pick up the metal latch from Gruven so I won't worry about that plastic piece anymore. The latest issue of EuroTuner has a suped up Beetle with a 3rd seat (baby seat) in the middle rear. It's an awesome idea for Papas like you







Rene from Wahl's is also expecting a phone call from you. The man does great work and has plenty of ideas to share with you









_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_I had a very similar idea floating around in my head on the rear parcell shelf. Cheers to pulling it off with perfection. I might have to get off my ass and try and make a Cali event to see your car in the flesh.








Would deff. be worth the trip.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Come down Amsterdam! Sept 7 will be Dubfest in Irwindale Speedway and Josh and I are planning on beeing there and we'd love to hang out you with. Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif brother


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

give me the price of the latch and ill throw you some chips


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the bra looks amazing 
you have 2 beetles?


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Fast. I'm a big fan of your ride bro as well







with one of the sickest bbs lms around with a nice gold touch


















_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_give me the price of the latch and ill throw you some chips









You are so kind my friend. Only if you have 6 pack with me when I get back from Big D









_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_the bra looks amazing 
you have 2 beetles? 

Thanks brother. Yup I got 2 '03 Turbo S Beetles. I just picked up the Silver late '03 for my daily and back up. I guess I am ultimately a Bug fiend


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

your a bug whore







and of course i will have a sixer with ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Dude, I could look at pics of your car all day...come to think of it, I kinda already do (posting from my work desk) 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

what up amsterdam?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Howdy partner.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

long time no talk! dude ya gotta come down


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Workin' on it. Hard to get away in September though, being harvest and all. We'll see what works out, and trust me, you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Wow...
That's bad, but still pretty mild compared to POD ROD!










POD ROD and the "HORRIDO BEETLE" Get MARRIED!!!!!! 
OHHHHHHHH what offspring we could have!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Think of the possibilities............


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

absolutely sick ride bro!
lovin the stance on th-lines! pi-imp!!!
being i run kinesis, i have to say the old shoes looked great too!


_Modified by b-double-e at 7:30 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (b-double-e)*

thanks those shoes are now on the gti and i can honestly say the th lines look better on the beetle than they did on the gti and the gti looks sick with the kinesis


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_absolutely sick ride bro!
lovin the stance on th-lines! pi-imp!!!
being i run kinesis, i have to say the old shoes looked great too!

Congrats Scott on the ET July Issue coverage of your hot ride







Much props to you bro for doing your Beetle right with the Kinesis Super Cups, Pzwo mirrors and flares, and the Recaro Baby Seat in the Rears (my favorite mod of all). 

_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_thanks those shoes are now on the gti and i can honestly say the th lines look better on the beetle than they did on the gti and the gti looks sick with the kinesis









I agree not to disagree with you there brother








Welcome back from the Bahamas you old sailor you


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Pics of both?


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Sorry, just got old pics for you Amsterdam


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Vdubstar,
Thank you kindly for resonding to the continuous request for pics.
You and RedBarcheta have been added to the will.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
You and RedBarcheta have been added to the will.

Can you add me ahead of RB for your crazy olskool Rocco? He doesn't deserve it as much as I and he has a heavy foot and he's been known to drop the kids in the pool while driving.




























Just kidding RB, I take it back. Much obliged as always Amsterdam


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

will you two kiss and get it over with already


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Dude, if I get the chance we are cruising together in our cars, then I will toss you the keys so you can get a feel for her beofre you take over ownership.















Seriously, I'll do what I can to get down there this September. Just be preparred to drink a few of these!


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

I still think pod rod takes the victory cup







what an idiot


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

I really hope he knows how much of a utter tool he is!


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

trust me driving a beetle is hard enough but driving that thing has got to be tough, major pole monkey







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
Congrats Scott on the ET July Issue coverage of your hot ride







Much props to you bro for doing your Beetle right with the Kinesis Super Cups, Pzwo mirrors and flares, and the Recaro Baby Seat in the Rears (my favorite mod of all). 


.
.
.can you post a pik of the EUROTUNER PAGES?
i dont believe that its me!
.
heres a fairly updated pik of my ride
.











_Modified by b-double-e at 10:20 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_can you post a pik of the EUROTUNER PAGES?
i dont believe that its me!


I saw those pzwo flares and I was sure it was the same car, my bad brother I'm such a dumb ass, it's not even the same color, wheels, etc. There's a hot Beetle in this issue of ET that I totally mistaken as yours














Sorry bud and thank you for the clarification.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Dude, if I get the chance we are cruising together in our cars, then I will toss you the keys so you can get a feel for her beofre you take over ownership.














Seriously, I'll do what I can to get down there this September. Just be preparred to drink a few of these!






























That'll be sweeetttt!!!!
Bring it on my friend! I've been hitting all the Hooters around the country as well as other fine establishments and have been getting some practice pounding them down




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

can you post a pik of the mistaken identity NB?
also, did i hear mention of H20I? i plan to bee there in SICK-SPD!


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_I still think pod rod takes the victory cup







what an idiot























Your right ....REDBarcheta........ even I could not bring myself to 3M tape those side Pods on my PIECEOChIT.
I waisted $2300.00 on that Neuspeed Super-crapper that didn't do much of anything but suck more gas on the 98 2.0. 
Do they still sell that KIT?








The folding rag top from http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com was a real nice install - to bad after 5 years of life all the inside Mexican glue started to fail and trim pieces started falling off. 
Looking for a good used beetle to macerate again!!!!!!!!!
HORRIDO








P.S. When Your Dog......... steals your moment of glory!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Horrido Beetle)*

There must be something wrong with your car. The NS SC totally changed my car..
Unless it's a crappy automatic, and in that case it's going to be slow no matter what you bolt on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_can you post a pik of the mistaken identity NB?

Only pic I could find was in Euro Auto Source web banner since they did the engine work. The guy stays pretty low key and I haven't seen many images around. He is actually running work wheels.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Those are Tracer Tech 1's with powdercoated black centers. I dont think they are work wheels, I was right next to him at a show thats how i remember.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Only pic I could find was in Euro Auto Source web banner since they did the engine work. The guy stays pretty low key and I haven't seen many images around.

Thanks for the pic Josh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Possibilities with my old GTI I traded, this is for you RB...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Those are Tracer Tech 1's with powdercoated black centers. I dont think they are work wheels, I was right next to him at a show thats how i remember.

yup, your right. for some reason I was thinking they were workmeister S1's.


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

CopyRight B******


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice photoshot dubstar







on another note i cant believe that beetle made it in over mine







what a heap, thats exactly why eurotuner is going down hill







pvw kills eurotuner in every way







and all you goons at eurotuner should get your heads out of your assES


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Tony switch that color to an f15 grey son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

i'll have to find a E.T. and check it out!
that car looks vey similar to what mine looked like back in its 1999-2000 days!


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (b-double-e)*

Copyright B******


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

is this mike? if so what up boyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Yea man, Whats up bro... The philipino man whore said you wanted the color lighter on the first pic so i did a few more variations.. How is the car coming along....


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

another 3 weeks and the car will be done, well at least with the body and paint







im looking into a few other things as well so well see







he gets home on saturday right? tell that nipper i will see him a 2 days







talk to u soon whore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

yea, i think after 5...


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Hey Bar****a








Just kidding, I love and miss you...and your wife





























Every time i would talk to you, your bug was in the shop. you finally finish it and then trade it...hey where's your new car?


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (HolyRoller)*

umm thats in the shop







it too is almost done about three weeks







did you blow that heap up yet


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Vdubstar,
Don't kill me...I am following your lead.








Going to order up some Schmitt's TH rims for the Scirocco. Hope they look half as sick on my ride as they do yours.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Dude that's awesome!!!!







I really think the THs will complete a European Look for your ride if that's what your going for. I checked out felge.de and scirocco.org and only saw a few examples of a Rocco w/THs








































Do it brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You ain't following my lead at all since I've been following so many more before me. Join the club


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Thanks for the inspiration! Love those wheels


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Anytime Amsterdam. I'll have new updates hopefully after I get replacement nozzles for the Meth Kit. Should be done this coming week.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

mmmmmm TH Lines...... 
I love looking at this thread because of the TH Lines, that is just a sexy sexy whell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

as I read through the list you failed to thank yourself for the years of inspiring you have given me







Thanks again for everything and your making daddy proud as you finish up the never ending project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good bro, see ya tomorrow in the mandorm


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

oh and you failed to mention the pag parts ceramic coated manifold







scratch that you didnt forget it










_Modified by RedBarcheta at 10:40 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

was neu ist? Verstehan ist? verstehan Sie, was im sagend? vermutlicht nicht Recht? neueres bro........


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Dont be afraid to shave.....


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (mkvfast)*

That looks mighty nice Mike but I think I'll be keeping the handle. I got to get it handled you know what I'm saying


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Got a few more things done for the ride...
My polished Race2k spare








The engine bay is now complete with the Snow Performance Meth Kit installed with the Polished Moroso Tank








But there might be a serious problem. I had Dynamic Racing Solutions in La Habra, CA hook up the lines, bung, nozzles, and LED light for the meth kit and they installed the bung and nozzle where it sprays on the hot side of the fmic. I'm not really sure if this is a really bad placement since the meth should be feeding closer to the throttle body. From where it's at, it will spray the meth and it will have to travel so far before it hits it thus not really showing any gains. Already left an e-mail for them as well as Derrick at Snow Performance to see if a re-install is neccessary.








Any words of advice Josh? Damnit, I should've brought you with me.







I AM SOFA KING WE TODD IT!!!
Good News is my homie "Painter Dave" took away the ride to start shaving the bumpers, re-spray the hood, delete the side blinkers and rear emblem, and do some patented (should be) work done on the roof. He's one kewl kat








Cheers Dave
















He's got 13 days before EuroCrave by the Queen Mary in Long Beach, CA. Can't wait to get back to my hometown, the LBC.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

god I miss that thing! if it went to anyone else I would be so sad


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*

IM sent


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

wow DRS really knows there stuff







god that little troll over there is such a fricken douche its not even funny. I wonder if hes ever worked on a car before







look at those welds bro it looks like a pile of nacho cheese drizzled over some nachos







I feel like going down there and hooking that meth kit up to his a$$ putting it on auto spray and lighting the other end








god thats wrong just looking at the poor quality work makes me wanna barf


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*

I left those parts out on the IM, but yeah it could look way better!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_but yeah it could look way better!









Yup and it was in the wrong spot all together







It should never have been pre IC but should be pre or post tb. I learned a lot from this and DRS was accomodating enough to give some of my money back for the repairs. 
Just got the pipe back from Brintech and they fixed up that "bird poo" pretty well. Got the throttle spacer, selonoid, and new lines. Hopefully I can get the car back from Dave so I can install it this coming week before the EuroCrave. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to [email protected] who gave me a crash lesson on w/m kits and will probably do a dual nozzle set-up in the near future. 








Polished it as best as I could with the Dremel.








Got back my old veteran's plate from my traded GTi. It's to honor veterans past and present but mainly my Father In-Law who was in the Navy in Nam. Thanks Josh for giving it up! 








My first show display, it'll be around 18x27 perfect for a 20x30 black foam core board. "This bud's for you."


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

looking good. I did a 20x30 as well. I just hate redoing it every year. Make sure you keep a copy so you can edit it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (FastAndFurious)*

You the man Tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif class act all the way


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*









I mean seriously dude, could you be any more possessed? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We really need to cross paths one of these days.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (Amsterdam087)*

hey amsterdam u need to cruise down son and hit up the kush with me


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_looking good. I did a 20x30 as well. I just hate redoing it every year. Make sure you keep a copy so you can edit it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tell me about Fast. I forgot to do a spell check and I already sent it for print. Oh well, it makes it more me since the imperfections keeping it real.









_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_You the man Tony http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif class act all the way
















It's infections bro because of the friends I keep.








Sometimes, "it's not what you know, it's who you know in life."

_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_








I mean seriously dude, could you be any more possessed? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We really need to cross paths one of these days.









It's just the unrenlentless pursuit of modding. I got the "bug again", no pun intended








We'll be toasting in your behalf tonight, bbq some carne asada, and drinking some Red Stripe. I love that Jamaican beer man!


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
Tell me about Fast. I forgot to do a spell check and I already sent it for print. Oh well, it makes it more me since the imperfections keeping it real.








It's infections bro because of the friends I keep.








Sometimes, "it's not what you know, it's who you know in life."
It's just the unrenlentless pursuit of modding. I got the "bug again", no pun intended








We'll be toasting in your behalf tonight, bbq some carne asada, and drinking some Red Stripe. I love that Jamaican beer man!
















Hey Dubstar, it looks like your Uncle


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (mkvfast)*

He does look like my uncle on my Father's side twice removed







As long as he brings the beer, he's always welcome back to the Family.


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (vdubstar)*

Thanks for the Carne son!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Calilocal vs. Vdubstar (RedBarcheta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBarcheta* »_hey amsterdam u need to cruise down son and hit up the kush with me










_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstar* »_
It's just the unrenlentless pursuit of modding. I got the "bug again", no pun intended








We'll be toasting in your behalf tonight, bbq some carne asada, and drinking some Red Stripe. I love that Jamaican beer man!
















Soon my friends, very soon.


----------



## HolyRoller (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*









...







WOLF says make your car look like this


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (HolyRoller)*

always loved those wheels! whats with the fake rag top boyeeeee?


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Damn Jeff! That a nice looking ac bug. I'll rock that total og style


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Finally got it done, the shaving portion at least and after a night and day of no sleep, Dave and Juan (mad props to them) plugging away on the assembly, prep, and show. It was all worth it.








Finished engine bay with the meth kit installed








Shaved front bumper and side blinkers








Shaved rear bumper








Took 1st place on "Other" VWs besides the MK4 Gti/Jetta classes. This hardware is for you Josh, though I know you won't accept it, burn it instead in your fire pit, bbq, and have some brewskies. Kewl
















Next up: install of the reiger fmic grille, roof works, door shaving, dual nozzle set-up, tune and dyno (someday). 



_Modified by vdubstar at 12:36 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Car to elaborate on roof works?
Hats off to you man, looks absolutely stunning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Thanks Amsterdam








On the roof work. Painter Dave has perfected this paint scheme called lacing (he should totally patent it) where he uses a material may it be cloth or whatever, applying it on the area to be used as a positive, and the negative will show. But not all positives even when the print may look good, the negative might look like ****. 
A good example is Tina's mk3 golf 12v turbo (Painter Dave wife's car). You can barely see the lace applied from the fender stretching out across the tails. Only when the light hits it right can you really see the patterns. It's almost like a ghost affect. It's totally brilliant work. Now I just have find a perfect positive








Took Best Paint at the show







and should've been best "Other VW" in my mind










_Modified by vdubstar at 12:39 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

sooo nice. congrats on the show.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

Thanks OG







I'm happy it won something but come DubFest this Sept. I'll drop the front just a little to give it a rake and Painter Dave and I are kicking some ideas for the show. I'm thinking Beetle Racer meets Skinny Puppy but tasteful but I might have to ditch the Reiger lower grille, we'll see.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Just want to share pics of SoCal's end of the season dub watercooled show...
2008 Dubfest


















































































































































































_Modified by vdubstar at 10:14 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

As for the New Beetles, only 4 total showed up for Dubfest. But the organizers (Tom) decided to mix it up this year so it worked fairly well since people really have to walk around and find their classes and get inspired from all the generations of dubs including the much underated New Beetles. But for a day, the Beetles ruled the SoCal show when the legendary Joe Ninobla RSI Concept showed up taking Best of Show and Best Audio/Video. A great guy and very humble at that. Yours truly took Best Interior (to my surprise) and afterwards took some pics with Joe...








































Here's my interior that Josh pretty much invisioned







, rocking with the stock Monsoon...








If your interested in seeing more of Joe's Bug, check out http://www.BeetlePorsche.com



_Modified by vdubstar at 3:48 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

WOW that is all i can say .......i hope to one day be able to go to a show in cali and see those 2 awesome cars big props to you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (mmmmarquez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmarquez* »_i hope to one day be able to go to a show in cali and see those 2 awesome cars big props to you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks mmmm!!! I might be coming to you instead







since Tom of Dubfest might be going all out next year and I'll be happy to support the show. I'll let you know bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Tony, congrats on the awards at Dubfest. I cannot wait to see what's next for the car.
There is some HORSING activities in the works for near future, you should come down and chill with us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will keep you updated though.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dogdrive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogdrive* »_Tony, congrats on the awards at Dubfest. I cannot wait to see what's next for the car.
There is some HORSING activities in the works for near future, you should come down and chill with us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will keep you updated though.

Love to horse with you Christian! Let me know when and where and I'll be there


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Just horsing with pics from my friend Bernie's website Dub-nation.com while it's still around since VWoA is giving him a hard time... God Bless Berns







and many thanks for the wonderful pics since '99 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dubageddon at Bonelli Park in San Dimas Cali
































EuroCrave by the Queen Mary in Long Beach Cali


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

















Thanks Mikel!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

your car is buck wild!


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

So I can go horsing 10-4 with you! Thanks Christian


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

I definitely look forward to that date, cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dogdrive)*

Time to bring this back from the dead, hope to not everyones chagrin....
Been busy moving from one town to the next lately and wanted to share a few pics from my last morning in the Inland Empire....
































Thanks Mike for helping me move, this one's for you bud.








I can't believe it's almost Christmas. Happy holidays everyone


----------



## mkvfast (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Your Welcome DubStar.. Dont be Afraid of change.. Get it handled... 











































*1*








*2*


















_Modified by mkvfast at 12:01 PM 12-19-2008_


_Modified by mkvfast at 2:31 PM 12-19-2008_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (mkvfast)*

i like the idea, looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBarcheta (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

bump for my evil twin


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (RedBarcheta)*

Ohh goodie, more desktop pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

